# Pottery Kiln in a educational occupancy



## treycash (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Today, I was called by the principal of our local public elementary school. She wanted to know could they place a pottery kiln in the school for the kids to make pottery. In NC we are using the ICC Fire Codes 2012 (with NC provisions), what kind of requirements should be met to have a pottery kiln? I have never dealt with a pottery kiln before...I didn't even know what it was until I google it.

The school is an educational occupancy that was built in the 1970s and is roughly 60,000 sq ft with no sprinklers systems.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cda (Jul 25, 2013)

my bosses favorite subject

some type of exhaust hood over it, cannot give you a section to require it, but must be something in IMC

is the building sprinkled???


----------



## treycash (Jul 25, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> my bosses favorite subjectsome type of exhaust hood over it, cannot give you a section to require it, but must be something in IMC
> 
> is the building sprinkled???


The building is not sprinkled


----------



## Frank (Jul 25, 2013)

Ventilation of the room that does not shut down as it goes through its overnight firing cycle is essential.

Most of the rest will be based on the manufacturer's instructions or clearances etc.  Most have a vent that goes to the outdoors.

They are not uncommon in schools here.

NOTE in your case the building is unsprinklered, but if installing in a sprinklered building be sure to change the heads in its are to high temp heads. we suffered a significant water damage loss in a county owned cultural arts center when one in a small room was being fired overnight and the energy management system shut down the HVAC for the night and it got hot enough to set off a head on the third floor.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 25, 2013)

Frank has the best answer...... we had a similar experience here at the local high school


----------



## peach (Jul 26, 2013)

Most modern pottery kilns are electric, not fuel fired.

Ask for the manufacturer's installation instructions.


----------

